# 116 degrees with heat index by 10am...



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

so i have central air but it only really drops temps in the house by 20-25 degrees. my tanks and frogs have been fine so far and havent had to alter my lighting routines or anything. what are some easy temporary fixes to lower temps by a few degrees??


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Fan.. or cool botter of water. Search for temperature.. Another big thread going on about this right now by johnnyrocks. Or ventilation. Or any other thread by johnny rocks LOL j/k


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

LMaoo Poor Kid.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Freakin' brutal here in CT, too. Fans + AC save the day. Even then, tho - having a fridge full of ice packs is a nice insurance plan. (What if you lose power?)


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

nyfrogs said:


> so i have central air but it only really drops temps in the house by 20-25 degrees. my tanks and frogs have been fine so far and havent had to alter my lighting routines or anything. what are some easy temporary fixes to lower temps by a few degrees??


If you put a sprinkler on your roof it can drop the house temps a few degrees. I little trick my hvac guy told me.

Casper


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

holly begeezus. im glad im a bit north for once. i have the same prob actually. yesterday my viv thermo recorded a high of 83 (and today is hotter). i put a few ice packs on top of my viv in hopes that itll cool things off a bit.

anyone try actually putting a few ice cubes in their viv to cool it off?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i have a fan going at all times anyway. the sprinkler idea makes great sense!!!! not feasable for my condo lol. i have a bunch of gel and ice packs in the freezer. 

hypo i put an ice cube in a tank years ago and the dumb frog jumped on it and got stuck like if you lick the pole in the winter... he didnt do so well so i stay away from direct ice cubes.


if power goes out i am screwed lol. i will pack all frogs in FF cups and go to my car and run AC untill power resumes lol


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

> LMaoo Poor Kid.


 LOL 

Put the ice pacs in front of the fan maybe? To let the fan blow across them.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Casper the sprinkler trick really does work. I did it a few years back with great results. If you got some electrician in you, you can even rig up to a thermometer so it goes off automatically when the roof reaches a certain temp. I would try to class it up a bit though the neighbors weren't to fond of our big green hose routed up to the 2nd floor.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

nyfrogs said:


> hypo i put an ice cube in a tank years ago and the dumb frog jumped on it and got stuck like if you lick the pole in the winter... he didnt do so well so i stay away from direct ice cubes.


OUCH did he end up alright?

So I just got home and the ice packs definitely did a good job to help (I used 3 phase 22 packs and another gel pack). Today my viv temp only hit 82 even though it was hotter. The frogs definitely appreciated the cold packs -- they were chilling under them waiting for the cold condensation drops to hit them!


----------



## rvsur (Dec 13, 2010)

I moved my frogs down to the basement which seems to have that situation taken care of, but if youre feeling a tad handy you can make a make shift a/c which will drop the the temp a little in a small room.

You just need some copper pipe, a cooler, a small water pump(which can be skipped but its a tad more work) and some ice.

I made one of these last year just to try it.

You coil the copper pipe infront of the fan in a spiral pattern or whatever you see fit. Then pump icy cold water through the copper pipes and the air passing over the pipes will be cooled down.

heres the video I used






Good Luck!

Additionally if you need to drop the temp on your tanks you can mist the glass on the tanks and let a fan blow over them, Evaporative cooling should help.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

The temp today was about 102 and thank god my tank kept cool even with the a/c off. Temp in todays tank was ranging around 74- 77


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> The temp today was about 102 and thank god my tank kept cool even with the a/c off. Temp in todays tank was ranging around 74- 77


Broke a 100 here yesterday and even the AC couldn't keep up. We shut off everything else in the house. Every last light bulb including the frogroom. The tanks stayed just under 80F. We have a genny for backup.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

If anybody is going to try the sprinkler method, make sure you spray down the area of the roof that you need to walk on 1st. Hot shingles and heavy feet will quickly damage your roof!!


Casper


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> LMaoo Poor Kid.


I heard that! lol


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

deboardfam said:


> Fan.. or cool botter of water. Search for temperature.. Another big thread going on about this right now by johnnyrocks. Or ventilation. Or any other thread by johnny rocks LOL j/k


Yes listen to this guy I have a thread for everything!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Ghost vivs said:


> If anybody is going to try the sprinkler method, make sure you spray down the area of the roof that you need to walk on 1st. Hot shingles and heavy feet will quickly damage your roof!!
> 
> 
> Casper


Wait are you serious Lmao


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> Yes listen to this guy I have a thread for everything!


This made my day


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Wait are you serious Lmao


Yes...





Casper


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Ghost vivs said:


> Yes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shingles are put on with tar, which when it's hot the sun melts it and when it's cold, it hardens up. It's black. I guess that's what they mean by "Shit on a shingle"...


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

johnyrocks said:


> Shingles are put on with tar, which when it's hot the sun melts it and when it's cold, it hardens up. It's black. I guess that's what they mean by "Shit on a shingle"...




A swing and a miss again... Shingles are put on with nails.


Casper


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Ghost vivs said:


> A swing and a miss again... Shingles are put on with nails.
> 
> 
> Casper


Mine arent...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Probably should be. Fire your roofer. Actually, in most localities that probably isnt to code. I've watched high winds in El Paso rip nailed down shingles and in Houston, well, hurricanes so nuf said.

Back on the topic of this thread, its been in the 100s for weeks in El Paso. Now that the "Monsoon" season is here, the humidity is up and the swamp cooler can't keep up. Thankfully my father in law donated his old window unit which is keeping the office just cool enough. I'm really glad for the LEDs on my two small vivs now. My larger vivs are not getting as hot with CFLs and a clip fan.

I need to talk my landlord into installing a cieling fan in the office, its the only room without. I figure if I pay for it he can do it. He's a professional handyman so this would be EZ for him. I could probably do it but I don't want to deal with the electrical plus its not my property to modify.

Seems like this damn "heat bubble" all across the US is causing real headaches for everyone.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

A friend of mine out west has a set up where he grows squash on his roof and lets the big leaves keep the sun off the roof... He uses 5 gallon buckets to hold water for the plants, and grows the plants in 3 gallon buckets inside the five gallon buckets. The buckets are prevented from sliding off the roof by plywood braces... he gets a lot of squash from the plants and they cool his roof... 

Ed


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Probably should be. Fire your roofer. Actually, in most localities that probably isnt to code.


Swing and a miss also...


Casper


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Ed said:


> A friend of mine out west has a set up where he grows squash on his roof and lets the big leaves keep the sun off the roof... He uses 5 gallon buckets to hold water for the plants, and grows the plants in 3 gallon buckets inside the five gallon buckets. The buckets are prevented from sliding off the roof by plywood braces... he gets a lot of squash from the plants and they cool his roof...
> 
> Ed


That is a good idea. Must almost look like a earth mound home.


Casper


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Probably should be. Fire your roofer. Actually, in most localities that probably isnt to code. I've watched high winds in El Paso rip nailed down shingles and in Houston, well, hurricanes so nuf said.
> 
> Back on the topic of this thread, its been in the 100s for weeks in El Paso. Now that the "Monsoon" season is here, the humidity is up and the swamp cooler can't keep up. Thankfully my father in law donated his old window unit which is keeping the office just cool enough. I'm really glad for the LEDs on my two small vivs now. My larger vivs are not getting as hot with CFLs and a clip fan.
> 
> ...


Actually I put them on myself lol ^^ but still standing 7 years later so you know lol. I'm actually really happen for this monsoon! I wish it would stay raining all day, everyday. As for a ceiling fan, I have one in my room (I keep my frogs in my bedroom as my parents won't let me bring it in another room) 
and the ceiling isn't that high, but the fan does not help at all IMO. If you have a very all ceiling like the one in my living room (29 feet) it will work then.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta say I'm a big fan of the window unit for those that can get away with it (aka no H.O.A. aka hell) If you can't thick dark window curtains, close the air vent in rooms you don't use, limited lights, box fans (less than $10 at walmart.) For those in the south with older a.c. units remember if you over work them they will freeze and be useless. Set the thermo for just under when you hear them shut off.


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Welcome to a typical TX summer day my north eastern friends 

20 or so straight days of 100+ degrees and more to come... not sure I remember when it last rained here.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The best way right now is for everybody to paint their roofs white (as in Greece and much of the rest of the Mediterranean). Cuts cooling bills substantially (so I've heard....I'm not really smart enough to follow my own advice).

Richard.


----------

